# Bachmann Climax Trucks



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

How do I remove the trucks from my Large Scale Bachmann Climax? The contacts are getting to the point where it causes the engine to jerk. I would like to hard wire the trucks to solve this problem, but have no info on the procedure of truck removal.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

http://trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html 
this link may help you.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Doug,
I just did one today.
Put the loco on it's back, on the bottom of the truck there is a tiny screw between the wheels, two on each truck, remove them.
Turn the loco on it's side and use a pliers to pull the double spring box straight out. There is a flange that sticks out under the springs, grab that with the pliers, they come out hard.

After the spring box is removed take out the screw under it, do the same on the other side and the truck lifts right off.
Before you rewire, if your using track power, you might just clean and reinstall all the pickups and wheels. For battery installation you should probably rewire.

To clean the wheel pickups pull the bottom cover, 6 screws, and lift off. The brass sleeve plungers lift right out with a little pry. Be careful because the ball bearing, spring, and plunger will all want to go a seperate direction.

Luck with it.
Rick Marty


----------



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Rick,
That's exactly what I did. After writing the email I took a closer look at the loco and figured out how to get the truck off. Cleaned all the contacts, etc. Put it back together and the thing runs like new again. Oh! I am using track power. Hadn't run the engine for at least 8 month's so I guess the dust and corrosion had settled in.


----------

